# Seasons



## Moo1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi could anyone please tell me the difference in season times for planting vegetables in Central Portugal.

Lesley


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Lesley Burman said:


> Hi could anyone please tell me the difference in season times for planting vegetables in Central Portugal.
> 
> Lesley


Not sure about Central Portugal but I'm happy to report that here in the Algarve it feels like Spring is here already!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Lesley 

Once again Derek's website might b e able to help you there...

http://www.gekkoportugal.com/Gardening in portugal/exotic-plant-care-portugal.htm


----------

